# Tecwen Fuck-Whittock



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What a twat...."<cough>.....NO!"

Fuck knows how they thought they'd get away with it.

I pity the Major though. Obviously not the sharpest tool in the box, and married to possibly the ugliest, sourest faced woman in the country.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I know, how the hell did they think they would get away with it??!!! :


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

having just watched the 'millionair' cheating version it looks they were as guilty as sin would have liked to see an undisected version though to make my mind up without influence....wyn


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Stupid f#ckin name too - he'd obvoiusly get on well with my neighbour Crispin Farquarson (no, I'm not making that up!)


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

its a welsh name except for the f**k


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I pity the Major though. Â Obviously not the sharpest tool in the box, and married to possibly the ugliest, sourest faced woman in the country.


I couldn't agree more.....she is one ugly woman,especially with a nose like that [smiley=vulcan.gif] How the fcuk did they think they would get away with that..................God only knows :


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

One question still baffels me, especially after watching the program tonight....

You only had to watch the program tonight to see they are guilty as hell, but if it was so fucking obvious, why has it taken them 2 years to come a 'guilty' conclusion ???


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

...and wasn't it a majority verdict?


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

do you look at the mantlepiece when poking the fire


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

what about when you are poking the mantlepiece?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

His wife was stressed but he didn't follow the agreed rules (we do that). I reckon that she could be fun in a nice sort of way [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## wynh100 (Mar 25, 2003)

???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> ???


 ??? ???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Scathing comments from some of you lot re Mrs Ingram. Having seen the enhanced program I was convinced that they were fiddling. But I'm not so sure now ...... saw her interviewed on TV and she is certainly one cool ice maiden .....



> like us blokes he didn't read the instructions before he started the show. Like others here (I'm sure) his wife holds a fair amount of curiosity for me





> His wife was stressed but he didn't follow the agreed rules (we do that). I reckon that she could be fun in a nice sort of way


You must fancy her Mike :


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> You must fancy her Mike Â :
> Â


What a terrible thing to say, I hope I haven't given that impression to anyone! Â ;D


----------

